# New Italian Pony in the Stable



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Even with the scarcity of ammo, it's hard to pass up a neat little 22. I found this "Tomcat" 21a at my LGS for the right price and it needed saving. Was really stiff, but some lube and devoted attention has all the springy parts springing again and latches cycling properly. I already have a Taurus PT-22 but really wanted this Beretta all along because of the exposed hammer, so it can be shot SA instead of the Taurus's DA-only mode. Anyway, this is a keeper and will be a great piece to carry long and plink.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

That's a neat little pistol. I used to have a Bobcat 21A in .22lr, and had fun with it. No real issues with it aside from having to adjust the magazines "lips" a bit. Congratulations
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Fun!


----------

